# Letrozole/Femara - any experience of using?



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi - has anyone been on letrozole/femara?

I'm about to take it and would be interested to know of any success stories/side effects/did it improve or thin your uterine lining?

thanks so much!


----------



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi 

I have taken femara / letrozole this cycle of diui. I took 5mg days 2-6 on day 10 my lining was only 5.8 but by day 13 it was 14.5!! This is my first try at iui so I don't know how that compares to other drugs. I only had 1 mature follicle at 22mm and some smaller ones. I am currently on the 2ww so I can't help with success stories. I hope that's some help. 

K x 

Ps I had no side affects from taking it and felt really good while using it this cycle.


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi K

Thanks very much - that's helpful.  Glad you had no side effects.  I'm a bit worried about the whole lining issue as mine is already a bit thin....

Good luck for the 2ww!!!


----------



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks 

My clinic only uses femara as it is not supposed to affect the lining! I was concerned when mine was thin on my day 10 scan but as you can see in 3 days it more than doubled!! 
Good luck 

K x


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks again.  Just seen your OTD is this Saturday. Fingers crossed for you. xx


----------

